# Communication failure during handshake



## Verjigorm (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe nach dem Fehler natürlich schon gegogelt, aber keine Lösung für mein spezielles Problem gefunden.
Unsere Software liegt auf einem zentralen Netzlaufwerk und alle User greifen darauf zu. Alle benötigten JAR's etc sind im Projekt beinhaltet.
Nun haben wir EINEN EINZIGEN von 9 Rechnern, bei dem diese Meldung kommt:


```
java.sql.SQLException: Communication failure during handshake. Is there a server running on ...
```

Unsere Rechner sind laut Firmenpolitik alle gleich konfiguriert etc.
Nur dieser eine Rechner macht mit der Software Probleme.
Wird das Projekt über Eclipse auf diesem Rechner gestartet, so funktioniert es :bahnhof:
Auch ein SQL-Manager kann auf die bestimmte DB zugreifen.

Jemand eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?
Ich habe dazu bisher keine Lösung gefunden ...

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2009)

Unpassende Client/Server Versionen.


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Nov 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Unpassende Client/Server Versionen.



:bahnhof: Genauer?


----------



## tfa (3. Nov 2009)

Vergleiche die Version des JDBC-Treibers auf dem Problemrechner mit der "richtigen" Version.


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2009)

Deine JDBC Client Version passt nicht zu deiner Server Version.

Aber solange du uns die komplette Fehlermeldung unterschlägst, kann man nur raten.


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Nov 2009)

Der JDBC-Treiber ist doch im Projekt integriert und für alle gleich oder sehe ich das falsch?

Komplette Fehlermeldung muss ich mal schauen ...


----------



## tfa (3. Nov 2009)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> Der JDBC-Treiber ist doch im Projekt integriert und für alle gleich oder sehe ich das falsch?


Das solltest du schon wissen.
Vielleicht ist ein Update auf dem kaputten Client fehlgeschlagen und dort liegt noch eine veraltete Version.


----------

